#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-26
<MelmaK> Hi
<manzoor> Hey
<manzoor> pretty neat, a chatroom for this OS
<manzoor> I should have said Hello World..
<newscripter> hi guys. What's the difference between "Ubuntu MATE" and "GNOME 2" in the pre-made panel configs?
<mate|74984> hello
<mate|74984> anyone here?
<mate|74984> i've installed lxde as an additional option but its not showing on light dm.. any ideas?
<mate|27631> hello. i've install lxde and it doesn't show up as an option on lightdm
<mate|27631> any ideas why?
<mate|27631> i want a lighter DE when doing intensive thjings
<mate|27631> ?
<ouroumov> mate|27631, have you asked on the forum?
<mate|27631> not yet
<ouroumov> mate|27631, if you post on the forums @ https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/support you'll have better visibility
<TaZeR> ubuntu-mate the one buntu to rule them all!
<omega> how can i format a flash in Ubuntu mate
<ouroumov> omega, hi
<ouroumov> omega, you have a built-in "disk" utility in System -> Preferences -> Hardware -> Disks
<ouroumov> omega, you can also install "gparted", a slightly more advanced tool.
<ubuntu-mate> hola
<ubuntu-mate> power mac g5 no me arranca con la instalacion de ubuntu mate
<RFleming> Morning!
<ouroumov> hi RFleming
<RFleming> how goes it ouroumov
<ouroumov> it goes
<RFleming> ouroumov: I hear ya.
<mahdyfo> hi There isn't any gimp on ubuntu mate ?!
<mate|45947> Good day, all. My only ISP choice, Charter, replaced our equipment with a router that I have zero access to. Is there any way to share files over two networks (wireless is 10.2.194.x and wired is 10.10.10.x) without going using their locked down router?
<ouroumov_> mate|45947, they've firewalled the two nets?
<mate|45947> ikr :/
<ouroumov_> mate|45947, have you tested to see if the two nets are firewalled?
<ouroumov_> mate|45947, because it's unusual to have that kind of firewall configuration on stock routers
<ouroumov_> usually if there's a firewall it between WAN and LAN, not between two LAN nets
<mate|45947> Oh, sry, I'm not sure how to test that. The router is hidden inside the wall and it only has a single ethernet port to it. That's where I plugged in my main PC (10.10.10.x). It's running an emby server, to which connections from the wireless network timeout.
<ouroumov_> What's the OS on both machines?
<ouroumov_> Ubuntu MATE ?
<ouroumov_> (wtf a wall-hidden router, those guys are crazy)
<mate|45947> Mate on this machine (the PC), but windows and android on the wireless ones
<ouroumov_> mate|45947, I don't suppose you know an equivalent to "netcat" for windows?
<mate|45947> no but i can google ;)
<ouroumov_> mate|45947, start by running an nmap scan of your wireless net from your UM machine:
<ouroumov_> 1. sudo apt install nmap
<ouroumov_> 2. sudo nmap -sS -T5 10.2.194.0/24
<ouroumov_> If you see ports open on the windows host it's unlikely that there's a firewall between the two nets
<mate|45947> understood
<mate|45947> Ok, i ran the nmap scan from an ubuntu gnome laptop on the wireless network. Open ports on the router are 21, 22, 23, 53, 80, 443 and 2000 (port 2000 is "MikroTik bandwidth-test server"). Open ports on the windows rig are 139 and 445.
<ouroumov_> So yeah, no firewall (I think)
<Akuli> i like to turn on my firewall
<ouroumov_> mate|45947, maybe it's a server configuration issue?
<Akuli> nothing really listens to an incoming connection, but it doesn't matter me and allowing stuff through is easy
<mate|45947> I have no idea, not yet network literate heh
<mate|45947> right
<ouroumov_> I'm gonna have to quit so I can eat food tonight. mate|45947 maybe you could consider buying a decent router and plug it in the only available port?
<ouroumov_> bbl
<brian_> I am using ubuntu mate 16.04 LTS, And i have two slight issues... One is that the volume control on the top panel is unusable (it shows a audio icon but three dashes and shows nothing when clicked....) and second is it opened two sessions of spotify and is now playing one song, and if i press play on my keyboard it wont stop, but instead the one it shows in the client starts to play...
<ouroumov_> brian_, go to mate tweak
<brian_> nevermind about that second one, simply just entered killall spotify into the terminal
<ouroumov_> brian_, under interface, check "enable indicators"
<brian_> ouroumov_, it is.
<ouroumov_> hù
<brian_> ouroumov_, its just that one volume indicator
<ouroumov_> That's weird, it usually behaves well with other players
<ouroumov_> (Banshee, Clementine, etc)
<brian_> ouroumov_, earlier it showed the volume controls when clicked, but adjusting it didn't pause the music playing or change the volume...
<ouroumov_> I don't use spotify myself but maybe you can ask on our forums see if other people can reproduce this behavior?
<brian_> ouroumov_, its not spotify thats the problem... even the default music player... and it wont change the system volume at all... the slider moves but nothing happens.
<ouroumov_> very weird
<ouroumov_> Do you have more than one sound card?
<brian_> ouroumov_, i found a ubuntu forums post of my problem, but the page wont load (every other webpage does)
<brian_> ouroumov_, no. I think its a integrated sound chip, i have a commercial desktop (Dell XPS 8700 Special Edition: Gtx 745)
<brian_> ouroumov_, everything works fine on my seperate Ubuntu 16.04 running unity...
<ouroumov_> Well I don't know how to help, sorry
<brian_> ouroumov_, okay, Well, is there some way i can uninstall the indicator applet and reinstall?
<brian_> ouroumov_, i haven't really ever needed to mess with the indicators on a distro... so im not sure of the details on that... Is it all one service?
<mate|57587> whats the current non bloatware reputable anti virus software/ definitely not avast
<Akuli> mate|57587, common sense 2.0
<mate|57587> inb4 no anti virus software
<ouroumov_> brian_, I don't know sorry. Again, you're welcome to ask on our forums (better visibility)
<brian_> ouroumov_, okay. Thanks though.
<mate|57587> yeah I know ;P but Im paranoid and wwant it anyway
<Akuli> mate|57587, then update your system every day
<Akuli> sudo aptitude update, then after that sudo aptitude upgrade
<brian_> mate|57587, If you really want one... Get clamAV with clamTK, or EsetNod32
<Akuli> ew
<Akuli> seriously, antiviruses cause more trouble than good things on linux
<Akuli> mate|57587, my recommendations: 1) use common sense 2) update everything as often as you like 3) if you're paranoid turn on ufw with sudo ufw enable
<mate|57587> why and thanks brian
<brian_> Though, if you update daily you really dont need one... I originally wanted one... but i've since changed my mind and haven't used one in months.
<Akuli> eset is after all a nonfree product. clamav is not, but that also means its practically useless when it comes to detecting new threats
<mate|57587> ubuntu team is so good that updating is as good as antibirus software?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> viruses don't magically "come" to your computer
<Akuli> they come in through your web browser, so you might also want an ad blocker
<brian_> 99.9% chance it will never detect anything, as your system will be clean. (the only thing you should do is configure your firewall (a good one is UFW) use a good adblocker (system wide, or web browser (i like Adguard)))
<Akuli> ((())()()))
<Akuli> lol :D
<brian_> lol... im so used to doing that
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> so we have: 1) common sense 2) more common sense 3) updates 4) ufw 5) ad blocker
<Akuli> that's way better than just a stupid antivirus
<mate|57587> okay
<brian_> mate|57587, found this intresting a while ago, still have a website saved with some intresting python scripts... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus
<Akuli> lol 2007
<Akuli> 2001
<brian_> Akuli, it specifically states none of them do damage anyways... They mostly were only proof of concepts and only infected files if allowed root.
<Akuli> still good advice though
<mate|57587> thanks botth of you
<Akuli> right.. root permissions are one of the big reasons why antivirus isn't really necessary
<Akuli> and why sudo shouldn't be abused
<brian_> I like how this IRC is much more chilled, Yet still active.
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> one more thing: what would you do if you would somehow get infected?
<Akuli> 1) create a new user account and log into it 2) change passwords.
<Akuli> and you're done. viruses can't have root access so they'll be stuck in your old account.
<brian_> Akuli, Try clamAV, Change my user passwords, Update system, Disconnect internet and use another device for learning... And if nothing else, Wipe using my drive i have sitting by and use my file backups and think back to what i installed recently that brought the infection
<brian_> and search up the system proccess ID and do research on it too.
<Akuli> really, clamav is for checking, not for cleaning
<brian_> But it would give a idea of what it is, so i can take care of it
<Akuli> reinstall is the one and true way if it has gotten root access though
<brian_> Well if its a replicator, i'd reinstall... since i frequently switch distros anyways i already have a SD card with all my files
<Akuli> :)
<rahtgaz> speaking of which, is Aptik a good solution for those of us wishing to reinstall out systems once and a while? Has anyone used it>?
<Akuli> i need to go now, if someone wants to tell me something leave me memos :) /msg memoserv help send
<brian_> rahtgaz, i dont know what that is, but i just use multiple flash drives (16 GB usually.) and keep my files backed up on a SD card regularly.
<rahtgaz> Yeah. I do full backups of my home directory too. However, a reinstall annoys me bedcause of all the packages I installed before and I can no longer remember
<brian_> rahtgaz, lol i use the ghetto way... Mostly dropbox and text files
<rahtgaz> I can test Aptik which is supposed to tell you what you have installed before. I'm just wondering if anyone had used it before.
<rahtgaz> yeah.
<brian_> rahtgaz, does it tell you or keep a record so that it reinstalls everything later for you?
<brian_> rahtgaz, looked at it, going to check it out.
<rahtgaz> It has some options to restore packages if you backup them through it. But I don't like that type of automation. It's always a source of problems
<brian_> rahtgaz, looks like you can store the backups on dropbox or google drive
<rahtgaz> right. But I don't want that. I just want it to tell me what I had installed.
<rahtgaz> I prefer manuall ijnstalling stuff myself
<brian_> rahtgaz, just use a text editor, or create a python program to do it.
<rahtgaz> sorry for the typos
<rahtgaz> That's not a problem. Was just wondering about this application ability to cut on that work
<brian_> i mean you could also make a python app to store cloud backups like i want, but i'd rather use some service
<brian_> rahtgaz, yeah, its local it seems, its just that it allows you to use dropbox or google drive if its installed on your system and it sends the files to the folder that the clouds provide.
<brian_> it looks like it also copies the themes and app data and zips it neatly.
<rahtgaz> that is part of the home directory backup I do daily. So that I don't need. Guess i'll just use apt and grep to create a list of installed packages and set it to run with cron or before shutdown
<ubuntu-mate> y
<rahtgaz> =13
<rahtgaz> ;
<b6s3d> hi
<b6s3d> how do i install for uefi?
<b6s3d> which tools do i need
<ouroumov_> hi b6s3d
<ouroumov_> you don't need any particular tool
<ouroumov_> just burn your USB drive as per the website, and make sure you boot it in uefi mode
<Legend> hey guys
<alkisg> b6s3d: you don't need any tools, just the mate 64bit live cd
<ubuntu-mate> hey
<ubuntu-mate> after installing ubuntu mate i can't boot it from mmcblk0p1, on my lenovo ideapad 100s
<alkisg> What is the error message?
<ubuntu-mate> boot menu
<ubuntu-mate> i have disabled uefi fully in bios menu
<alkisg> "boot menu" is a strange message for an error
<ubuntu-mate> THere is no error message
<alkisg> Can your laptop boot from the sd card?
<ubuntu-mate> i don't think so
<ubuntu-mate> i am going to try to install windows on a sd card
<alkisg> Well then how could mate boot if the laptop doesn't support it...
<alkisg> Use a hard disk, or a usb disk/stick
<ubuntu-mate> live usb
<ubuntu-mate> is there any tools to make it bootable
<alkisg> mmcblk0p1 is the sdcard
<alkisg> It's not a live usb
<ubuntu-mate> so i should install it on a usb stick?
<alkisg> No, install it on the hard disk
<alkisg> The hard disk is sda
<ubuntu-mate> there is no room for harddisk's
<alkisg> What internal storage does it have?
<ubuntu-mate> mmcblk0p1
<ubuntu-mate> mmcblk0p
<alkisg> Is that the internal storage, or the external sd card?
<ubuntu-mate> gonna install it on a usb then use the micro sd slot for extra data such as home dir
<brian_> alkisg, boot a sd card just as if it was a USB flash drive, works on some computers that dont have "SD" option directly
<mh_> Hi guys
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-27
<mate|6240> Hello
<wemerson> witch language can i use? English or portuguese ?
<wemerson> i really satisfied with the consume of ram from ubuntu mate. But the appearance is not too good. I wanna install Ubuntu without mate, but my hardware system is too week, only 2gb of memory ram.
<wemerson> what you recommends to me ?
<vyadhaka> I am trying to install ubuntu mate but with LVM+btrfs, I dont see an option to create an LVM on the entire disk when  I get to partitioning? any suggestions
<samuel> 1212
<samuel> hi
<hou> My hardware is making strange noise like something is tuning radio. Can someone help me with that?
<hou> anyone?
<pavlushka> !help | hou
<ubottu> hou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlushka> !patience | hou
<ubottu> hou: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tiox> 'Sup.
<ouroumov__> Sup tiox
<tiox1> All that joining and leaving, lol
<tiox1> See, Discord never suffers from netsplits.
<tiox1> Well... it does occasionally, maybe but they don't behave like the above.
<ouroumov__> tiox1, how much people have you got on discord?
<tiox> One active, and that is me. :(
<tiox> But hey, the project was a flop. Probably won't be a flop in the future.
<tiox> Going to just keep it around, maybe in the next few years, much like any open source project somebody will go "Oh cool!" and tell their friends.
<tiox> Oh also ouroumov ouroumov_ ouroumov__ the Discord guild I made over time generated nine users; Of those, one moderator (wizd3m) and one developer (camiller).
<ouroumov__> That's better than my school's IRC channel.
<tiox1> ouroumov__ lol
<ouroumov__> One clone down.
<tiox1> ouroumov__ kill them all!
<ouroumov__> tiox1, nah, the other one is my work machine
<ouroumov__> I'd rather it stays up that way I can check up on what happened during my morning commute
<tiox1> Ah. Fair enough.
<tiox1> Now, ouroumov how can I advertise my guild on Discord without being banned for being a doof about it?
<tiox1> That's what I've been racking my brain over.
<tiox1> Also gdi Freenode I just want to rename myself. *sigh*
<ouroumov__> tiox1, I wouldn't know, though I was granted some restricted moderation tools, I'm not a full-blown forum moderator.
<ouroumov__> tiox1, that said I don't see why anyone would ban you for it, especially if it's in the uncategorized section
<ouroumov__> tiox1, if you want to be sure send a PM to v3xx
<tiox1> Hey ouroumov__ maybe you should try out Discord and recommend it for your school. In the short-term it can be an assist for student's "extra-curricular" activities where they just hop on and spit salt at one another, but in the long-term you can maybe bring up Linux and bring a few people to Linux-oriented servers (like mine) for some more in-depth discussion and advocacy for Linux as a gaming platform.
<tiox1> Linux-oriented guilds rather. Sometimes terminology is inconsistent.
<home_> Hey
<home_> hey
<home_> hey
<home_> Br
<home_> Heyyy
<home_> ~_~
<ouroumov__> Damn it ain't stopping.
<ouroumov__> Freenode twitter feed says there's an ongoing DDoS attack
<tiox1> Know what service doesn't have an ongoing DDoS attack affecting it?
<tiox1> (Take a guess.)
<ubuntu-mate> hey there, just booted my powermac g5 from the ubuntu mate 16.04.5 live cd. The problem i have is that only one third of my screen is visible and the rest is black
<tiox1> Followed this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274612
<ubuntu-mate> no browsing is kinda difficult when you only have a third of your 4:3 monitor, thanks to your link i got firefox to open, now i can drag and resize it
<tiox1> ubuntu-mate: If you do sudo apt install links (or links2) you can press <Ctrl< + <Alt> + Fx (x = 1-6) to display another text-based shell so you can use that for browsing the web. You can then do the same except press F7 instead to return at your X session with the graphics 'n' stuff.
<tiox1> Oh also, you can install finch for a text-based messenger you can use in any of those other shells.
<tiox1> Just if you don't want to use your X session until you feel like you've fixed your problem.
<ubuntu-mate> unfortunately even the full screen terminal shows only the right part of the screen
<tiox1> Odd.
<ubuntu-mate> My monitor seems to work alright since the osd does show up on the left part of the screen
<ubuntu-mate> i will go and replace the vga cable
<tiox1> ubuntu-mate: If there's no answer from us, consult either ##Linux or #arch for more information about a resolution to your issue. Ironically enough, despite all the information we have our brothers who use Arch or don't care about Ubuntu in general can sometimes yield something helpful.
<ubuntu-mate> alright thank you! have a nice evening (assuming you're in the same time zone)
<ouroumov__> <tiox1> (Take a guess.) Discord?
<tiox1> lolyup
<tiox1> Seems like Freenode fixed the DDoS issue though I doubt it's the last time.
<tiox> Had to leave a protected channel to change my nick.
<tiox> Because for some odd reason ##hardware is super-restrictive.
<ouroumov__> Is it just me or is the forum kinda quiet these days?
<tiox> The forum is rather quiet.
<tiox> But I believe that's because there isn't much troubleshooting or new information being made there.
<ouroumov__> Maybe it means there's enough info already in the thread for effective search queries when people are trying to fix stuff
<tiox> I know any time I do something in that forum it eventually bubbles upt o page 1 of a Google search.
<tiox> my thread "Mint-Y is pretty okay" is result #10 for query "ubuntu mint y"
<ouroumov__> Is it just me or is the forum kinda quiet these days?
<tiox> The forum is rather quiet.
<tiox> But I believe that's because there isn't much troubleshooting or new information being made there.
<ouroumov__> Maybe it means there's enough info already in the thread for effective search queries when people are trying to fix stuff
<tiox> I know any time I do something in that forum it eventually bubbles upt o page 1 of a Google search.
<tiox> my thread "Mint-Y is pretty okay" is result #10 for query "ubuntu mint y"
<tiox> I never made the guide for installing it because it's like, stupidly hard to install so it matches with Linux Mint's installation. I must be missing depends or some settings in Linux Mint are just _that different_ as to not line up with Ubuntu proper.
<tiox> But, I did discover that Mint-Y Darker doesn't work in LM Mate either.
<tiox> So that makes me feel _sort of_ good about it not working in Ubuntu MATE.
<Langley> Hello, why does wanting to remove thunderbird also want to remove ubuntu-mate-desktop ?? Wont that break my system?
<tiox> meta packages could in theory break your system only on update, but you can safely remove them in practice.
<Langley> But is it right that it want to remove it...?
<ouroumov__> Langley, ubuntu-mate-desktop and ubuntu-mate-core are metapackages. This issue is know and the structure is gonna be changed in 16.10 so as to allow removing them without that kind of problems
<tiox> Honestly Thunderbird being removed shouldn't be a problem which demands ubuntu-mate-desktop and I made a small fuss about it on the forum. Ubuntu 16.10... what ouroumov said.
<ouroumov__> Yup
<ouroumov__> I agree too, I like to be able to remove stuff.
<ouroumov__> Though the inconvenient is minor for me, I only ever wanted to remove Plank
<tiox> No use complaining about it, I just find it stupid af and I am glad it is being resolved in 16.10.
<tiox> Doesn't help me, though since I intend to remain with LTS until next LTS.
<Langley> Or would there otherwise be any problems removing thunderbird? I don't need it
<Langley> Me too... but no problems removing it then?
<tiox> Shouldn't be an issue.
<tiox> I would just put in a shell script meta packages to reinstall as you modify the system, just to be safe.
<tiox> (Since Linux Mint enforces installation of system metas as part of the upgrade process last I looked.)
<Langley> Can you explain that in english
<tiox> Think of it like a Windows batch file. And even then you can just dump a bunch of commands in plain text and said .sh fiile (or any document ran with sh, doesn't have to end with .sh) would perform those commands in sequence.
<tiox> Nice for mass deployment.
<Langley> I don't get what you want to do
<tiox> Uhm... what?
<Langley> You just said "I wanna do x" but I don't understand why
<Langley> Anyways I gotta go make dinner now, thanks
<tiox> Alright. Sorry for any misunderstanding.
<tiox> ouroumov__ did you understand what i meant?
<rahtgaz> tiox, I think I understood what you mean. But reinstalling those meta packages will reinstall the stuff you uninstalled. WHich is quite a pain.
<rahtgaz> One of the reasons (not the most important one) why I just prefer to reinstall instead of upgrade
<TheMariuz> sad to say but mate had too many bugs, and linux mint sorted out most
<orlando_> oi
<orlando_> alguem?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-28
<potatozilla> after a upgrade my nvidia drirvers stopped work , i tried reinstall ,seems that are installed but i lost the xorg and nvidia settings
<potatozilla> how i can fix that?
<potatozilla> i run nvidia-xconfig ,but command not found :(
<bigfoot_> test
<megazell> Hey all. I have a small issue. Any takers?
<dunder> Downloaded Ubuntu Mate but I couldn't validate it. It said not licensed for commercial use. ? I have Windows 8.1 on a tablet. What gives?
<dunder> Can't unzip it either.
<dunder> Uh, well, it is late. Me gotta go.
<TaZeR> wtf thats weird ^
<ouroumov__> yup
<Guest82778> hallo
<Guest82778> spricht jemand deutsch ?
<ouroumov> !de Guest82778
<ouroumov> damn
<ouroumov> Guest82778, sorry this is mainly English channel, head over to #ubuntu-de for help if necessary
<ouroumov> !de | Guest82778
<ubottu> Guest82778: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ubuntu-mate> hello, considering coming back to linux after about 15 years and have some questions if someone is game to talk shop
<masnell____> fire away, can see if we can help
<Akuli> quite a few things have changed, but many things are still about the same
<ubuntu-mate> So how well is UbuMate geared towards web development?
<ubuntu-mate> Yeah a lot has changed.  I tried to install Arch because I've always loved the DIY distro
<Akuli> arch isn't really diy, its read the wiki :)
<ubuntu-mate> It didn't go so well so I'm looking for another distro to use while get my linux "chops" back up
<Akuli> a minimal debian installation is nice
<masnell____> Not my area of expertise, but understand that Ubuntu (as a group) are good bases for web dev - there are tools in the repos such as umake that enable easy instal of IDEs etc
<Akuli> any distro is about equally good for developing stuff, ubuntu also supports probably more packages than anything else so i'd say a great choice
<masnell____> plus setting up VMs and webservers for local teast is super easy with VirtualBox etc
<Akuli> of course, if something's not packaged you can always build from source :)
<ubuntu-mate> Most of the tools I use on OSX I see are available on linux, just currious if they are stable
<Akuli> they should run the same
<ubuntu-mate> good point about source, I forgot.
<Akuli> of course, you won't find many commercial tools for linux but there are free alternatives to many things
<masnell____> Have to agree with Akuli - typically Ubuntu offers stable packages, plus you will find it's typically the goto distro for online info on how to do 'x' in linux
<ubuntu-mate> I've never been a fan of commercial software
<ubuntu-mate> I've been using GIMP and Inkscape on OSX
<Akuli> then you're ready to just aptitude install your favorite software :)
<Akuli> sudo aptitude install gimp inkscape
<ubuntu-mate> I'm just tired of the apple business model of forced upgrades that break working environments
<Akuli> sounds like microsoft also
<masnell____> I think both of those packages are in the Welcome setup for Ubuntu-MATE from memory
<Akuli> for a developer, installing stuff with the terminal is just much faster
<Akuli> Ctrl+Alt+T and we're ready to go
<ubuntu-mate> My main question is just stability.
<Akuli> should be awesome
<Akuli> if it's not something's wrong :)
<masnell____> just confirmed - within 5min of having Ubuntu MATE booted the 1st time, you will have GIMP & Inkscape installed and running
<ubuntu-mate> I was reading comments in an article today and someone was saying git is broken in 16.04.  Is that true?
<Akuli> well...
<Akuli> so far i haven't heard anything good about 16.04 :)
<Akuli> but again, if it is just build from source and you're done
<masnell____> I use git everyday and I havent had git problems - plus current release is 16.04.1
<Akuli> a broken git would be indeed awful
<ubuntu-mate> YES
<ubuntu-mate> So I downloaded this ISO from the UbuMATE website today so it should be 16.04.1 and git should work?
<masnell____> yep
<ubuntu-mate> That's a huge relief.
<Akuli> i'm still running 14.04 :D
<Akuli> of course, git isn't installed by default, but it just takes one command to get it installed
<ubuntu-mate> Is there a main reason you are running 14.04 over 16.04?
<Akuli> i've seen people having weird trouble with 16.04, and i also don't like to have systemd as my init daemon
<Akuli> but really, both of these are based on my own opinions more than facts
<ubuntu-mate> Okay, I should also say I'm running on a laptop.
<Akuli> how much processor power?
<ubuntu-mate> I bought a couple year old thinkpad to replace my couple year old macbook air
<alkisg> One good reason to run 16.04 over 14.04 is if you have a very new system (kernel and xorg support)
<ubuntu-mate> i5 8GB ram
<alkisg> Another one is that 16.04 has more support for bugs, devs don't care much for previous releases
<Akuli> alkisg, i can install the 16.04 on 14.04.
<Akuli> and i still think there is less bugs to begin with on 14.04.
<alkisg> One reason against 16.04 is that it probably has more bugs than previous versions, as new bugs always creep in and need months or years to go away
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, you'll have no trouble at all running 16.04 on it if you want to :)
<masnell____> i5 8GB shld be good with MATE
<Akuli> yeah
<alkisg> i5 8gb ram should be good with any os :)
<ubuntu-mate> it seems snappy right now.  I'm doing all this from the live image.
<Akuli> both of my main computers have 2GB
<masnell____> Windows is terrible on any machine...
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> windows 10 is
<ubuntu-mate> Everything is working out of the box including wireless, but I made sure to get a laptop without a Broadcom wireless chip :)
<Akuli> actually, most broadcoms are supported just fine :D
<masnell____> good move
<Akuli> but you do need a propertiary driver
<ubuntu-mate> The broadcom was an issue when I was trying linux distros on my macbook air
<ubuntu-mate> And an issue with my 10 year old Acer that is still kicking :)
<ubuntu-mate> Well thanks for the answers all.  I think I'm going to pull the trigger and install.
<masnell____> Enjoy!
<guy> how do i change my text color in hex chat? i was able to change the background and default text color
<guy> nevermind local color 30 did it
<Akuli> yes, that's it
<guy> haha i had to change all the gray ones but i found it finally
<guy> not a fan of white background
<Akuli> right
<Akuli> white backgrounds are awful
<guy> yo
<ubuntu> hey
<Guest17161> better be guest
<Skywalker> Im back on Ubuntu-Mate! Woo
<nomic> cool
 * nomic has it on raspberry pi 3s
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-29
<noordinaryspider> Can anyone help me with user switching? I am using lightdm and Mate 1.12.1
<tiox> I'm doing stupid stuff and writing a guide about it again.
<tiox> This time around, I've managed to mak the XFCE desktop function in MATE but I cannot, for the life of me make file transfers work.
<tiox> I found the script which does it, because xfdesktop requires thunar but I think i can hack a way around it by editing XFCE's dbus service file.
<chamateche> hi
<chamateche> somebody there or are all bots?
<chamateche> tenchu do you are a bot?
<chamateche> i have a question
<tenchu> the nbd-client on my ltsp client continues to hang up. any suggestions?
<tenchu> not a bot.
<chamateche> if i install the ubuntu-mate 16.10 BETA 2 , can i upgrade for the 16.10 release when it come out?
<chamateche> i heard that it is full gtk3 ,i curious to try it, i can't wait
<tenchu> good luck getting an accurate answer from this chat
<chamateche> all are bots '-'
<noordinaryspider> not a bot; you shouldn't have any trouble with that.
<chamateche> i know that are in development yet , can i upgrade to official release after
<chamateche> ...installing and using the Beta 2?
<chamateche> only 3 persons in this chat are not a bot '-'
<tenchu> guess ill try again later. good luck
<mate|26800> Anybody knows how to make mate faster
<mate|26800> my keyboard and mouse stuck every time i turn on my laptop
<masnell____> @mate|26800: using compiz? I find it always interferes with kb/mouse responsiveness (MATE or not)
<leo-ren> some one know hot to dynamically(mouse click) change the gnome panel launcher icon?
<clemerson> gostaria de saber como instalar o cerel
<t__> so, i hope you guys state interested in MATE
<t__> I think the GNOME 2 is still best layout for desktop/laptop (for me at least)
<ouroumov> Is that you tiox?
<t__> but ofc, thats just front end design
<t__> the fact you guys have brought the gnome 2 layout but with gtk3 is great
<t__> i am not Tiox, sorry :)
<ouroumov> :)
<leo-ren> im agree with t__ :)
<t__> so dont get all Unityish on us :)
<allanViking> hi, I managed to f up my Ubuntu Mate 16.04 again, this time dropbox chowned a unknown amount of files of unknown paths starting from / , now when ubuntu starts, the screen start flashing on and off forever
<allanViking> dropbox very "userfriendly" feature is that it chowns all synced files to the user running dropbox. I had /etc and /var bind,ro mounted inside the dropbox dir, but Dropbox asked me my password for sudo and I gave it expecting that bind,ro means Bind ReadOnly, yet after dropbox was finished, these mounts became writable
<allanViking> I mounted my disks in livecd and managed to chown --from 1000 -R root /path/to/etc where 1000 was my user
<allanViking> but I am sure there are var and etc folders that are owned by someone else than root
<secretdude0> Hi everyone! Is anyone here?
<allanViking> could anyone cd /etc && find . \! -user root -print
<allanViking> then I can make sure whether there are in fact any files under /etc that are NOT owned by root
<allanViking> I think I managed to fix everything under var now, wish me luck. Bye!
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-30
<allanViking> got it working :)
<allanViking> allan 1 : dropbox 0, but a nice try
<allanViking> I still can't believe bind,ro can be changed to writable just like that, this makes ,ro totally useless
<Guest78402> hey guys
<songoku> ue onda
<songoku> its somebody speak spanish?
<nomic> .es
<songoku> .es
<songoku> ???
<nomic> Topic for #Ubuntu-es is: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español
<songoku> como me meto a ese canal? soy nuevo
<nomic> try #ubuntu
<nomic> this = 89 people
<songoku> #ubuntu-es
<nomic> ubuntu = 1383 people
<nomic>    /join #ubuntu-es
<CoderEurope> Morning all !
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Hello ouroumov
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> if your here
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> you're
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> well Hello to anyone?
<CoderEurope> Morning all !
<CoderEurope> Morning all !
<alkisg> Good morning CoderEurope
<CoderEurope> alkisg: Wow Hiya!
<alkisg> Well you wished good morning 3 times already, it would be a shame not to answer :)
<CoderEurope> Ahh-right - I'm over here if you wanna view: https://meet.jit.si/NonRecorded
<alkisg> Is this related to ubuntu-mate support?
<CoderEurope> I'm also here: https://redd.it/554wg6 (my post)
<alkisg> Hmm you're spamming, aren't you?
<CoderEurope> not at all.
<alkisg> Is this related to ubuntu-mate support?
<CoderEurope> did you open that sub reddit ?
<CoderEurope> Maybe your just an IRC-er ?
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> That's what it is here
<CoderEurope> Ahh Ok , I see.
<CoderEurope> Maybe this'll help: https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuMATE/comments/554wg6/so_i_bought_a_white_imac_g5_poweruser_desktop/?st=itoxerxg&sh=f01cf8fd
<alkisg> I've never used reddit and I'm not planning to...
<CoderEurope> I'm a moderator : -)
<CoderEurope> I'm not that puritanical, myself
<CoderEurope> in the Uk, myself, you ?
<alkisg> Does Mate have an active community in reddit?
<CoderEurope> ok-so.
<alkisg> (reddit looks horrible, btw...)
<CoderEurope> you can get a good response of Wimpy.
<CoderEurope> **off
<phannhan> hello
<aakash> hi there
<alkisg> Hello
<aakash> I am facing trouble with my wifi applet. It sometimes doesn't show up in the top panel and I can't connect with my router. Please help!
<aakash> what do you think
<aakash> Could it be a hardware issue?
<alkisg> Do you mean the network manager applet?
<aakash> yeah
<aakash> exactly
<aakash> have you ever faced such issues?
<alkisg> Does it show up, if you open a terminal, and run: nm-applet
<aakash> its showing now
<aakash> how to hide it? is there any way to do it?
<alkisg> The startup programs and applets can be enabled/disabled by running this: mate-session-properties
<ouroumov> That the third person in two days to have the applet disappear.
<ouroumov> I wonder what's going on
<ouroumov> Isn't the applet supposed to auto-respawn?
<alkisg> It happened to me as well, a few times
<alkisg> I think autorespawning was managed by upstart initially, I don't know if systemd can handle it well enough
<alkisg> (unity is different than mate inside the session)
<alkisg> (unity is still using upstart)
<ouroumov> But what's weird is that once the nm-applet was gone, it stayed gone across reboots
<ouroumov> (In the two instances I've seen before)
<aakash> thankyou so much
<aakash> i'll try these now
<ouroumov> (And it happened on a Vanilla Ubuntu 16.04 too)
<aakash> oh was fixed?
<rezwan> hi fellas
<Guest12563> i would like to know how to install an application on ubuntu
<roman> anyone having issues with lightdm and additional DEs?
<CoderEurope> roman, is that you upstairs ? #N
<EvilRob> How do I execute a script when resuming from suspend in Ubuntu MATE 16.04?
<mate|22750> there is no menu in the eclipse under the MATE
<mate|22750> I have tried many version of eclipse, I am quite sure that is the MATE problem
<mate|22750> does anybody know how to solve the eclipse no menu problem in the ubuntu mat?
<masnell> @mate|22750: if you want systemd to handle, checkout the Arch docs here; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management#Suspend.2Fresume_service_files
<CoderEurope> Did anyone check out my post at 6:08 this morning ? Here it is: #challenge https://redd.it/554wg6
<CoderEurope> Perhaps flexiondotorg could help ?
<CoderEurope> I shall keep checking the logs to see if he checks in , cheers !
<masacre> Hola
<ouroumov_> hi masacre
<rumflump> I am unable to use alsamixer's "help" button by pressing f1, because mate-terminal intercepts the keystroke and launches its own help
<rumflump> there's no entry for it in my Keyboard Shortcuts - is it possible to disable?
<CoderEurope> stay around & you might get some help. other than that look at https://ubuntu-mate.community
<chris__> hi all!
<alexsywindows> ку
<alexsywindows> всем
<alexsywindows> есть русские?
<CoderEurope> Anyone muttering over here ?
<alkisg> rumflump: press win+f1 instead
<ouroumov_> CoderEurope, what does that mean?
<mate|78790> hi anyone try to run firestorm with Ubuntu 16.04?
<ouroumov_> mate|78790, I had to look it up. Something to do with a game?
<ouroumov_> mate|78790, maybe you'll have better chance asking on our forums
<mate|78790> yes
<mate|78790> i see the problem isnt that the program doesn't run but the background jumps
<mate|78790> where are the forums?
<ouroumov_> mate|78790: here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/support
<mate|78790> thanks
<mate|78790> i will ask there
<CoderEurope> How do I install software-boutique in Ubuntu-mainline 16-04 instead of software center ?
<CoderEurope> Basically, ho do I get soft-boutique in Ubuntu ?
<CoderEurope> **how
<sixwheeledbeast> Is the package available for Ubuntu I thought it was just a Mate thing.
<CoderEurope> No they got it working in Ubuntu too on Linux Action show
<sixwheeledbeast> apt-get install software-boutique ?
<ouroumov_> sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-welcome
<ouroumov_> Then run it with ubuntu-mate-welcome --software-only
<ouroumov_> CoderEurope, ^
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-01
<CoderEurope> cheers pal. shall try.
<CoderEurope> ouroumov_: worx well Thank-yous
<CoderEurope> Yeah, I like ubuntu-mate Software Boutique - it just needs a touch-typing tutor.
<HappyHobo> Hi adnaps
<sixwheeledbeast> The Software Boutique is a great idea but I didn't believe it was a full package manager with all packages.
<sarat> hello
<sarat> I need a small help in installing a windows application..
<sixwheeledbeast> ask away
<guest-aqgfmw> hello I change me username and hostname and now I cant log into my pc with the new user name
<guest-aqgfmw> any help
<bekks> how did you change your username?
<guest-aqgfmw> I think I used /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<bekks> So you broke your system :)
<guest-aqgfmw> lol. Maybe
<bekks> Because you did not rename the home directory, so youe user cannot log in.
<guest-aqgfmw> never done this before??
<guest-aqgfmw> could I do a password reset?
<bekks> That will not help.
<bekks> The password isnt the issue. The non existing home directory is.
<guest-aqgfmw> I have a boot disk could I use that to get root access and fix
<bekks> Boot a live cd/usb, and rename the home directory, and take care your new username is able to use sudo.
<bekks> Oh, and fix your /etc/group as well :)
<bekks>  /etc/groups even.
<guest-aqgfmw> ok thanks
<elias_> Hola
<elias_> Estoy probando Ubuntu Mate
<elias_> Mucho trabajo por delante
<thegame> does anyone have bugs in his system or is it just mine?
<sixwheeledbeast> expand on bugs?
<sam__> salut
<ubuntu-mate> hi all
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-02
<HappyHobo> Hi folks.
<harryg> hello
<harryg> HELLO
<ubuntu-mate_> Hi I'm trying ubuntu from pen drive
<ubuntu-mate_> to rescue my data
<ubuntu-mate_> but unable to open any of harddisk partition
<ubuntu-mate_> can anybody help please?
<scott_> Hello
<Guest19369> Is Ubuntu Mate 16.10 Beta 2 stable enough for a daily driver?
<Guest19369> I am running 16.04 now on a Thinkpad T420.
<faekjarz> Hey there! I run Ubuntu Mate 16.04 in a vbox VM. Every 10 minutes, the screen blanks, although screen saver is configured to kick in after 2h (i don't know how to completely disable it), energy management is configured to keep monitor always on, vlc is configured to suppress screen saver, and that energy saving suppression applet thing i added to the panel is also engaged. So why the funk does the screen blank after ten minutes? (It _is_ th
<faekjarz> …my intention is to completely disable screen savers ans monitor energy saving stuff …have i missed something?
<faekjarz> i ducked and found this, i'll try it: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/stop-the-screen-from-blanking-in-ubuntu/678
<faekjarz> …i rebooted …waiting 10 minutes
<faekjarz> …all right, 11 minutes passed, that (see, link) worked …just for the record, in case anyone actually reads this
<josue_> hello al
<wayne_> flexi100%.org.au/capzway.com
<wayne_> can we work as a team on ubuntu 16.04
<Chet> wwayne: how so?
<Chet> howdy
<ubuntu-mate> can someone help me: I changed my username and hostname with /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and now I can't login with the new user name
<ubuntu-mate> is anyone here?
<ubuntu-mate> hello all
<ubuntu-mate> I need some help with my linux machine
<Chet> ubuntu-mate: what seems to be the issue?
<ubuntu-mate> I changed my user name and hostname with /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and I can't login with the new user name
<ubuntu-mate> is there a way I can get to the new username with my ubuntu live usb thumb drive?
<Chet> ubuntu-mate: not sure man. im kinda a noob myself. any luck searching the interwebs?
<ubuntu-mate> no not yet.
<ubuntu-mate> do you know how to change your password
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: you can boot with the live cd, then chroot to your disk, then use passwd to change your password
<alkisg> Google for live cd chroot change password, I'm sure you'll find a nice tutorial with screenshots etc
<Chet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: also, don't manually edit passwd and shadow, you may break things
<ubuntu-mate> yeah they are broke now...lol
<Chet> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<ubuntu-mate> guess thats how you learn is fixing what you break
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: you might have automatic backups in /etc/passwd-
<alkisg> With a dash at the end
<alkisg> `sudo diff /etc/passwd /etc/passwd-` will show you the differences
<ubuntu-mate> how do I get access to that from the live usd key
<alkisg> Click on the Locations menu and then click on the disk so that it gets mounted
<ubuntu-mate> im in the ternmal now
<alkisg> Use the menu it's easier
<ubuntu-mate> the menu in the terminal
<alkisg> No, the ubuntu mate desktop menu
<alkisg> The one you use to go to your documents, places etc
<alkisg> You can mount disks by just clicking that menu
<heath> hello all
<Chet> hello heath
<heath> i broke my linux
<Chet> uh oh heath
<Chet> what happened?
<Chet> what did you do this time?
<heath> i posted it earlier as ubuntu-mate
<heath> i changed my username and hostname and I can
<heath> can't login now
<heath> i have changed my password with the install disk before can't remember now
<Chet> in RecordMyDesktop my sound device is set to default and is not recording audio. what do i do?
<Chet> even kazam isnt working for audio recording :(
<Chet> mic level settings were way down in kazam but still get get sound from speakers to record
<Chet> oh well analog setting works
<grzesiek> hi
<Chet> hello
<Chet> whats up ?
<latitude> does anyone know how to change your user name?
<grzesiek> i'm newbie how to instal my r9 390 ? sorry for my poor english :(
<Chet> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<latitude> last time i did it I broke my machine
<Chet> oh.. hmm...
<Chet> http://askubuntu.com/questions/775792/how-to-install-correct-drivers-for-radeon-r9-390x
<grzesiek> thx
<latitude> well I posted it as ubunut-mate
<latitude> I used /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow last time
<latitude> I was able to change the username back so I can no log back into my machine
<latitude> now*
<Chet> latitude: system up on top, administration, users and groups, change
<Chet> grzesiek: yw
<latitude> chet: seams like I need to change a lot to get my user name to change
<Chet> latitude: what do you mean? whats happening?
<latitude> Thought thats what you where talking about in your last response
<Chet> uhh.. ok
<Chet> http://wtop.com/prince-william-county/2016/09/va-teen-faces-trial-stealing-free-milk/?utm_source=fark&utm_medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark
<Chet> http://www.wkyc.com/news/local/ohio/ohios-minimum-wage-to-increase-by-5-cents-starting-in-2017/327947034?utm_source=fark&utm_medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark
<Chet> http://m.startribune.com/half-a-million-households-in-u-s-lack-proper-plumbing/395185301/
<Chet> whoops wrong window
<grzesiek> what you guy think about AMDGPU-PRO Driver
<vaibhav> hi
<camile> ?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-25
<patrick__> Good evening
<xiaofeng> 21
<matjaz_> hi
<matjaz_> anyone here?
<matjaz_> I'm having problems with sleep on my laptop running Ubuntu MATE 17.10
<DarkJarris> guess it wasnt that important then
<diogenes_> or he went to sleep ahead of his pc
<DarkJarris> maybe the issue was him sleeping rather than his laptop
<diogenes_> haha
<DarkJarris> this isnt the place to fix narcolepsy
<DarkJarris> try #doctors
<diogenes_> well, you never know, there might be such people among us here
<diogenes_> dammit, why updatedb takes that long
<alex1s> Hi all, there is an issue with the firefox 55.0.2 package, it crash when launched on all armhf ubuntu plateform I have tested, I have to downgrade to version 45.0.2 ?
<alex1s> Is it a know issue ?
<diogenes_> alex1s, run in terminal: mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/.mozilla.bak
<alex1s> It will not fix the issue. I already tried.
<diogenes_> so run firefox in terminal and see what is the issue
<alex1s> There is no issue in firefox, but the report window, deal with an issue in the Gecko thread, but I don't have more info.
<alex1s> Sorry no info in the terminal window
<diogenes_> so when you run firefox in terminal you get no output at all?
<alex1s> I have three lines when it is launched but no error report in the terminal.
<diogenes_> alex1s, copy everything from the terminal paste to some pastebin and share the link here
<alex1s> ok let give me 10 mniutes, to reinstall firefox 55.0.2 on my plateform and copy the log in patebin
<alex1s> diogenes, here is the log https://pastebin.com/ej1y5yYT
<alex1s> but as you can sse there is no usefull info.
<alex1s> Here is the crash report https://pastebin.com/jnXwWGJ2
<Headzup> Hello Guys, how I can boot from a USB Stick on a Linux machine_ Basicly: I have Ubuntu-mate on my machine, but allways when I reboot my pc dont starts from usb stick.
<Headzup> Its possible to get the Grub menu after booting back_
<Headzup> ?
<phantomsnake> ing
<phantomsnake> hello
<brightMoonOwh> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/mate-explained-look-one-linuxs-enduring-desktops/
<d_1_stortion> hi
<d_1_stortion> anyone here?
<diogenes_> some rolling tumbleweeds only
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-26
<userman> HoLa?
<userman> xD
<userman> ñ
<userman> Hey bros
<userman> me aburrrrro
<TimApple> Hello
<ubumate> luisa
<ubumate> ijoijvokvmlxcmv fdskmvlçzmvéwvldçfkmlvkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkf,çlds,ṕlç.xqel0322222222222222dçlsafc,;.x,vltrmbjopq3[k
<jake__> Can someone let me know how I stop ubuntu-mate from turning off my monitors when I close the laptop lid
<diogenes_> jake__, did you look into power manager settings?
<jake__> That's it
<jake__> It still registers the screen is there and takes the cursor... but it's better than it was
<diogenes_> if you wanna try something else, you can install mate-power-manager, for me personally it works better
<jfk_> hi...I am new to this OS, and would like to learn how to remote use my other computers?
<d_1_stortion> teamviewer?
<hgonzalez> Hi all, Ia installed Thunderbird from the binary packages at gethunderbid (v 52). I would not have them that way and I'd rather have a PPA and a DEB. Do you know if any PPA that will let me install v52 of Thunderbird?
<hgonzalez> I need this version specifically because I need to use Exquilla (ugh, but that's the way it is here)
<sixwheeledbeast> If you need to have a specific version just install it with dpkg -i. PPA would only be for updates.
<sixwheeledbeast> You can also apt a version if the repo has that version in there. apt-get install thunderbird=52.x.x for example
<hgonzalez> I will look for a specific version in the repo, I really want to stop using the binary tarball. Thanks!
<sixwheeledbeast> If you install the version you need you can pin it with apt too
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-27
<talktalk2017> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/09/25/ubucon-europe-2017/
<oterrivel> hello
<oterrivel> how to access a NTFS partition with a normal account? prompts for main account password when mounting/unmounting.
<oterrivel> what is the check list
<oterrivel> anyone?
<ubuntumateuser> Hi all, what kind of a chat room is this?
<ubuntumateuser> Is it for help with the OS, or more of a cafe chat?
<TimApple> It's everything you just said
<TimApple> Not a lot of traffic though
<TimApple> Better to reach out for help on the forums.. https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<m4t> hi, i just switched to compton using mate-tweak. was using marco software compositing before. i noticed that alt-tab just shows app icons instead of previews. is this a limitation of using a separate compositor, or is there a workaround?
<ali1234> its a limitation of a separate compositor
<ali1234> alt tab is rendered by window manager, and if it isn't also the compositor it can't know what windows look like
<m4t> thanks
<umut> hi bros
<umut> sa türk var mı
<m4t> hrm
 * m4t tried mutter
<m4t> it "works" but i guess it's not very tightly integrated
<Gallomimia> running ubuntu mate 16.04 on a gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 board. having trouble with bios options like ehci and iommu. whole system won't boot
<diogenes_> Gallomimia, boot with acpi=off option
<Gallomimia> is that a grub option?
<diogenes_> yes
<Gallomimia> finding where to put that has been elusive. i'm challenged by the fact that the system won't boot now to update it in permanent fashion
<diogenes_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off"
<Gallomimia> yeah. that's in a place i can't access right now
<diogenes_> is the system installed? or you just booting from usb?
<Gallomimia> installed
<Gallomimia> booting is not a thing that is happening.
<Gallomimia> booting "from" something is irrelevant. grub does load from the main drive tho
<diogenes_> then grab a usb drive and boot into live session
<diogenes_> and tehre you can change
<Gallomimia> looking at 10-15 mins to reflash the drive i think
<Gallomimia> didn't seem to boot the first time
<Gallomimia> or even recognize the usb
<diogenes_> do you see the usb when you press f9 or esc or f12 or whaever your motherboard action key is?
<diogenes_> the boot menu option?
<Gallomimia> i see two entries for "ubuntu" which i think are both the main drive
<Gallomimia> boots to a grub promt
<diogenes_> I mean the installation media? how did you install the system? via DVD? USB?
<Gallomimia> the usb drive i'm reflashing right now
<Gallomimia> didn't recognize it tho
<m4t> i came across this https://github.com/richardgv/skippy-xd
<diogenes_> switch your pc off completely, even pull out the ac cable, then insert the usb and boot into bios, see if the usb is recognized there and make is the primary boot option
<m4t> it'd need to be run on session start and then a hotkey would need to run the command that "activates" it
<Gallomimia> oo
<m4t> but the window previews work :)
<m4t> there's also https://github.com/jotrk/x-choyce
<m4t> didn't try it yet tho
<Gallomimia> fek i wish i could just figure out how to work with a grub prompt
<diogenes_> Gallomimia, Im my case I have a multiboot usb which uses grub to hande different kinds of bootable isos and you can add any grub options for every iso separately, in that case if there's acpi conflict for any of the iso, I just add acpi=off for that particular brub meny entry and it boots with no issues
<diogenes_> handle*
<Gallomimia> i've got one that had a full install done on it
<m4t> lol actually x:choyce doesn't work. it compiles, but when you run it and hit super+tab, xorg just freezes and something (i didn't check what) starts maxing out a core to 100%. had to switch to vt to kill it
<Gallomimia> got the ubuntu mate liveUSB to boot on this system...
<Gallomimia> now. i gotta fix some grub. and the initrd
<Iarla> I'm running Ubuntu Mate on a Pi3. I can't hear any audio via HDMI. I've tried both raspi-config and the manual command sudo amixer cset numid=3 2
<Iarla> Any ideas what the issue might be? The device itself plays audio fine via HDMI for other input devices.
<sixwheeledbeast> larla: is sound output set to hdmi?
<sixwheeledbeast> System > Prefs > Hardware > Sound > Output
<Iarla> sixwheeledbeast: I haven't checked that, no. Thanks, I'll take a look and let you know :)
<Iarla> There is no output option there for HDMI. Only analog.
<sixwheeledbeast> https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/configuration/audio-config.md     check the boot config?
<sixwheeledbeast> Or maybe reboot first and if still no luck try the above.
<Iarla> I tried the reboot so I'll check out that link, thanks again!
<Iarla> sixwheeledbeast: editing /boot/config.txt did the trick, thanks so much!
<Iarla> Note on the documentation: it might be worth updating the official doc to point to sixwheeledbeast's link for persistent audio issues. Ubuntu MATE doc: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<mate-mait-mayt> Are there any Mate-ubuntu support options for sale? Similar to Ubuntu's advanced support options?
<Iarla> pastebin.com/miT3udD5 - I'm getting this error when trying to launch Firefox on the Pi 3 since the latest updates came in (after a fresh install). Chrome is working though. Does the output look familiar to anyone?
<m4t> Iarla: does firefox -safe-mode crash still?
<m4t> only thing that comes to mind is something broken in the profile. you could rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox if that's the case.
<Iarla> m4t: I have to run, but I'll try that when I get back. thank you.
<abba> comment acceder à la partition windows
<m4t> abba: probably ntfs-3g if you want r/w
<paradis> hello  i'm french
<alkisg> Ubuntu announced that they drop the 32bit .iso in 17.10. Does this affect Ubuntu-mate? Will there be a  32bit17.10 mate.iso?
<alkisg> Ah ok just saw the reply by iain, "other flavours are unaffected"
<Akuli> i wonder how though
<mate-mait-mayt> yeah that does seem a bit odd
<sixwheeledbeast> I thought the plan was to slowly phase out 32bit by 18.04 LTS, it makes more sense to drop support on an LTS release IMO.
 * alkisg thinks it would make most sense to drop it right after an lts release...
<alkisg> E.g. in 16.10 or in 18.10
<alkisg> But ok as long as mate ships 32bit for 18.04, everything is fine ;)
<Iarla> m4t: starting in safe mode results in the same issue, as well as deleting ~/.mozilla/firefox
<m4t> sorry, dunno :|
<Iarla> No problem, thanks for helping rule those out anyway :)
<m4t> so i've switched to compton using nvidia proprietary drivers, and i've noticed that in gedit, i'll sporadically (and when it happens, it'll happen for a while) get significant lag in pluma
<m4t> like 1 second delay from hitting tab and seeing the text move over :|
<sixwheeledbeast> That's what I meant regarding LTS release.
<sixwheeledbeast> Iarla: what version FF?
<Iarla> sixwheeledbeast: 55.0.2
<Iarla> On Ubuntu MATE on a Pi 3.
<sixwheeledbeast> Use the ESR version instead I don't believe 55 is stable on Rpi
<Iarla> sixwheeledbeast: great, Ill try that!
<Iarla> Is that available in the botique?
<sixwheeledbeast> no idea apt-get install firefox-esr?
<Iarla> No and apt search doesn't find it either. It's grand, I can search around online and see what's available for Pi.
<Iarla> Looks like ESR isn't for Pi www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/all/
<Iarla> But I can live with Chromium until I see the next FF update roll in. Might change things.
<sixwheeledbeast> https://packages.debian.org/stretch/firefox-esr
<sixwheeledbeast> Alternativelt remove firefox 55 and install 52 then pin it.
<Iarla> Cool, thanks sixwheeledbeast. I see arm64 architecture there. I'll give it a go in the morning. If not, 52 sounds like a fine solution.
<Iarla> Much appreciated.
<sixwheeledbeast> np
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-28
<mate|92796> Ubuntu Mate ppc system freezes randomly. No drivers. How do I at least decrease the instances of this?
<mate|92796> I meant no missing drivers.
<mate|92796> I have a ibook g4,
<mate|92796> Any insights?
<schurdevin> résoudre mot de passe refusé sur terminal
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<schurdevin> join
<m4t> changing the compton config to use --xrender-sync --xrender-sync-fence seemed to fix my issues with lag in pluma (using nvidia proprietary)
 * m4t crosses fingers
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<danboid> msttcorefonts doesn't seem to be installable under 17.10 - not from the US or UK mirrors at least
<alkisg> danboid: what's the output of `apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer`?
<danboid> E: Failed to fetch https://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the fonts/final/andale32.exe  Redirection from https to 'http://downloads.sourceforge.net/mirrorproblem?failedmirror=netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net' is forbidden [IP: 78.35.24.46 443]
<danboid> On a previous attempt it got a bit further but still failed to install all the fonts
<alkisg> And can you download it from a browser?
<alkisg> https://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the fonts/final/andale32.exe
<alkisg> It works for me
<danboid> alkisg, Its not a standard deb package really as it doesn't contain the fonts - it has to fetch them from another server
<alkisg> I know
<alkisg> That's why I ask for the browser input
<alkisg> wget "https://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the fonts/final/andale32.exe"
<alkisg> 2017-09-28 17:20:47 (1,42 MB/s) - ‘andale32.exe’ saved [198384/198384]
<alkisg> If it doesn't work for you, it sounds like a net issue, not a server issue
<danboid> That address looks dodgy as it has a unescaped space
<alkisg> That's why I put quotes in wget
<alkisg> And it works
<alkisg> Can you try?
<danboid> Yep - I can wget that fine
<alkisg> So only the redirection is forbidden?
<alkisg> Sounds like a blacklist on sourceforge for your ip range then
<danboid> Seems so. With both UK and US morrors
<alkisg> Which mirrors are you referring to, sourceforge mirrors?
<alkisg> We're using the same URL now
<danboid> Ubuntu mirrors
<alkisg> It's not about the apt mirrors
<alkisg> No, that package was downloaded fine
<alkisg> It's the postinst script that wgets it that fails
<alkisg> It's about the sourceforge mirrors now
<danboid> Have you heard of this happenening before?
<alkisg> I've heard about sf download issues many times. I don't remember the exact messages so I don't know if it's the same or not
<alkisg> But you're reporting that wget works
<danboid> Sounds like I eother use a VPN or install those fonts manually
<alkisg> So it's only about the redirection from https to http that chokes
<alkisg> Do you have any apt related environment variables?
<alkisg> env | egrep -i 'http|apt'
<danboid> Nope - that produced no output
<alkisg> And if you retry "apt install  ttf-mscorefonts-installer`, you get only that one failed line as the output?
<danboid> No - that was the key bit
<alkisg> Can you paste all of it to paste.ubuntu.com?
<danboid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25633640/
<danboid> alkisg, can you install msttcorefonts?
<danboid> (under 17.10)
<danboid> You won't be in my IP range so probably?
<alkisg> danboid: I haven't tested, but it now got past the andale32 issue, which sounds like busy sf servers
<alkisg> It's not a problem with apt or the ubuntu mirrors
<alkisg> It keeps the packages in a local cache
<alkisg> So if you try it many times, it may download more of the fonts and stop with errors in next ones
<danboid> I've tried about 10 times now - it never does mor more about 5 fonts before failing
<alkisg> You've seen it retry andale?
<alkisg> AFAIK, it keeps them in /var/cache...
<danboid> I've seen it get further than that paste
<alkisg> bbiab
<danboid> Seems I've hit a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1607535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts" [Medium,Fix released]
<sixwheeledbeast> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1371783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1651923 in apt (Ubuntu Yakkety) "duplicate for #1371783 apt https method decodes redirect locations and sends them to the destination undecoded." [High,Fix released]
<sixwheeledbeast> There seems to be a few
<sixwheeledbeast> Install 3.6 from debian pool?
<danboid> There's an easy workaround in manually installing the font package frok DEbian tho
<danboid> sixwheeledbeast, Yep - trying that now
<danboid> Manually installing that deb has done it :)
<danboid> wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb
<alkisg> danboid: you have already downloaded the .deb
<alkisg> And it got in the preinst phase
<danboid> Prob solved by manually installig that deb yes
<alkisg> danboid: nah, you just misunderstood things and the sf net issues gone away at that time :)
<alkisg> Package preinst phase is after the .deb is successfully downloaded by apt
<alkisg> You never had apt issues, only sf issues
<alkisg> Ah you got a different version?
<alkisg> OK then, my bad
<danboid> alkisg, https://askubuntu.com/questions/829247/cannot-install-the-package-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<danboid> Yep - not just me
<alkisg> danboid: you say you have 17.10
<danboid> yes
<alkisg> Which has 3.6
<alkisg> This answer says that 3.4 is broken and 3.6 is fixed
<alkisg> Then you download 3.6 from debian
<alkisg> ...to replace the 3.6 from ubuntu
<danboid> Debian != Ubuntu
<alkisg> If that works, that would mean that 3.6 in ubuntu is broken
<danboid> yes
<danboid> seems so
<alkisg> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/m/msttcorefonts/msttcorefonts_3.6ubuntu2/changelog
<alkisg> The diff from debian is there
<alkisg> If that diff causes issues, it should be reported in launchpad...
<alkisg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bugs
<alkisg> danboid: btw, the proper channel for 17.10 is #ubuntu+1...
<danboid> alkisg, Know, reported, confirmed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1713615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1713615 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "Fonts fail to download" [High,Confirmed]
<Linux_Explore> what's the meaning of Mate in Ubuntu Mate?
<Menzador> It uses the MATE desktop environment, which is a drop-in replacement for GNOME 2.
<Linux_Explore> ok
<Linux_Explore> can we run android app in ubuntu mate?
<Menzador> Are you talking about Anbox?
<Linux_Explore> I don't know what Anbox is.
<Linux_Explore> just curious about whether android apps can be run on ubuntu.
<Menzador> Anbox, Slashlik, and other apps create a compatibility layer that will allow you to run APKs
<Menzador> But it's not built in
<Linux_Explore> ok. Are they easy to operate?
<Menzador> Also, YMMV - these apps are generally still in development.
<Linux_Explore> ok
<Linux_Explore> so not yet ready.
<Menzador> A better option would be to work with a virtual machine or a dual-bokt environment running Android x86 or Remix OS.
<Menzador> *dual-boot
<Linux_Explore> ok. Virtual Machine is a better option.
<Linux_Explore> is there any good kanban app available for ubuntu mate?
<Menzador> First I should point out that everything available in the main Ubuntu flavour is always available for Ubuntu MATE.
<Linux_Explore> and also please suggest a good e book reader that is convenient for reading pdf fies and ebooks for long durations without much strain on eyes.
<Menzador> Also, try Taiga.io
<Linux_Explore> ok
<Menzador> MATE ships Atril, a fork of Evince.
<Linux_Explore> ok
<Menzador> If you've used Evince in the past, Atril's functionality is identical.
<Linux_Explore> ok
<Linux_Explore> thanks a lot for the info.
<Linux_Explore> bye and have a great day.
<Menzador> You're welcome. Pop in anytime. Also, #ubuntu can help with any non-mate-specific issues
<Menzador> Bye!
<Linux_Explore> ok
<Guest18392> fuck
<Guest18392> bitch
<Guest18392> quero saber
<Guest18392> quem é q transa
<Guest18392> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Guest18392> seus
<Guest18392> oput
<Guest18392> atue
<Guest18392> qur
<Guest18392> uqw
<Guest18392> ruqw
<Guest18392> ruqw
<Guest18392> urwq
<Guest18392> rurw
<Guest18392> qur
<Guest18392> wurq
<Guest18392> wur
<Guest18392> qwur
<Guest18392> qwur
<Guest18392> qwur
<Guest18392> qwru
<Guest18392> qwru
<Guest18392> wqruqw
<Guest18392> ruqw
<Guest18392> ruqw
<Guest18392> ruq
<Utopial> Good afternoon. There is room in spanish?
<alkisg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Utopial> Gracias alkisg . Pero el canal está vacío...
<alkisg> Utopial: I'm Greek, I don't speak Spanish
<sigurdson> Hiya, how can i run a system update?
<pavlushka> sigurdson: "sudo apt update && sudo apt -y full-upgrade"
<sigurdson> ey you will love this logging system : apt install heroku && heroku addons:create papertrale && echo "win" :D
<sigurdson> Have not tried it my self yet, but its a good tool this papertrail thing in heroku
<pintu> hi
<sigurdson> Hiya
<sigurdson> hmm looks like the heroku is not an apt package
<pintu> can i ask questions here?
<sigurdson> Sure :)
<mate|45328> Anyone know how to 'open terminal here' in Caja? The extension is enabled but there is no entry in file or context menus
<pintu> Anyone know How can i access bios area? I tried memmapping /dev/mem but it gives me segmentation fault.
<sigurdson> oh, can you do that?
<pintu> i read it somewhere
<sigurdson> oh this might not be the right channel, hope you get the help you need.
<sigurdson> Will mate move on to gnome 3 or stay the same i wonder
<sigurdson> we have been on hollydays and i was wondering if someone can recomment a good tool for making boarders, signatures, collagues and some editing for photos. It must be simple to use :)
<alkisg> sigurdson: move on to "gnome 3" or gtk 3?
<sigurdson> gnome 2 went out then mate came along isn't it so?
<sigurdson> aww my mouse is so laggy.. using a G602 from logitech
<alkisg> mate aims to keep the gnome 2 experience
<alkisg> If they clone gnome 3, there's absolutely no point in having mate then
<sigurdson> so how will it move in the future?
<alkisg> They'll keep the gnome 2 experience in the future too :)
<alkisg> The libraries will switch from gtk2 to gtk3
<sigurdson> do you know the estemate life time of mate?
<alkisg> I think they did that already...
<sigurdson> i dunno just got home from hollydays and did the update.. might need to restart the system
<alkisg> I don't think anyone can really estimate the life of open source software
<alkisg> Some things die too soon, others refuse to die for ages :)
<sigurdson> but back to my question^^ i was thinking about a photo editing software that isnt very complicated.. Just making some boarders, albums, tags, collagues, editing :)
<harnapazade> I am here
<sigurdson> hmm what files do you add bash aliases for a user in.. i forgot
<sigurdson> hmm .bash_profile?
<sigurdson> allthough i am using the MATE-shell
<un2him> ~/.bash_aliases is what I use
<un2him> Should work on all flavors
<lencole> Quick question, is there a way to turn off the trackpad when a usb mouse is plugged in (I know I could do it with a setting in KDE but cannot find something similar with Ubuntu-mate)?
<lengua> hola
<lengua> Hi
<lengua> How can I start UbuntuMATE in recovery mode? Wich key do i have to press?
<lengua> How can i access to recovery mode on ubuntu mate?
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lengua> What key do I have to press?
<lengua> Shift and Esc does not go.
<tsimonq2> lengua: In GRUB, you should have an "Advanced Options" entry or something of that nature
<lengua> But I don't know how to access GRUB
<lengua> It loads the operating system directly
<lengua> I turn on the raspberry and I don't see GRUB...
<tsimonq2> I think Esc
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<tsimonq2> I'll defer to the wonderful, knowledgeable flexiondotorg :)
<flexiondotorg> The raspberry pi doesn't use GRU
<flexiondotorg> B
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: TIL then :)
<lencole> Quick question, is there a way to turn off the trackpad when a usb mouse is plugged in (I know I could do it with a setting in KDE but cannot find something similar with Ubuntu-mate)?
<aidan> hwy
<aidan> hey
<flexiondotorg> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-artful-beta2/
<ouroumov_> Lol
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, "I'm afraid to say we had no choice but to add some new features to caja. We understand this will be shocking to many and apologize for our lack of sensibility."
<flexiondotorg> 😀
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, there's another Ubuntu Family issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1719908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1719908 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Artful) "Keyboard step - Keyboard layout not applied when layout is selected" [Undecided,New]
<ouroumov_> I'd recommend users of Beta2 choose a really dumb password such as "aaa" if they notice when inputing their username that the keyboard layout doesn't match.
<ouroumov_> Oh and flexiondotorg there's also this one, even if it's not new, but it should be mentioned: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1047384 because if users try full disk encryption without English keyboard they'll end up with unbootable system
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-29
<TimApple> Thanks flexiondotorg , another job well done... minus I've been using the newer features since yesterday..especially local HUD
<shubham> anyone synapse in ubuntu mate 16.04
<shubham> its getting crashed again and again
<shubham> i tried this command bash -c 'GTK_IM_MODULE="" synapse -s' and GTK_IM_MODULE="" synapse this too
<shubham> non of them worked
<sigurdson> Hiya! I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good photo editing program? I need to be able to collect my pictures in albums, tag them, make boarders and add signatures. If it can make colagues and do some simple editing with light, contrast and such too it will be a plus :)
<TimApple> sigurdson: that may be a good question for the forums ... https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<sigurdson> Ok, i asked the forum
<TimApple> Cool, sigurdson . I put a list of options on there for you.
<sigurdson> Thank you
<zhuxiaolong> ?
<kgmoney> would anyone be able to tell me where I might find the kernel config for the raspberry pi image of ubuntu mate?
<sigurd_> Hiya, how do i check if i have 32bits or 64bits distro, i suspect i downloaded the wrong version
<kgmoney> uname -m
<sigurdson> i686 is x64?
<kgmoney> i think it should say 64...my arch system says x86_64
<sigurdson> i think its a wrong version i downloaded :( i will download the latest x64 from ubuntu-mate.com and burn it, install it again :)
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-30
<swift110-phone> hey
<swift110-phone> how are you
<swift110-phone> hey
<cai> i love mount and blade 18years
<sigurdson> Hello MATE's:D
<diogenes_> hello
<pavlushka> hello
<mate|8943> Hi
<mate|8943> Can I upgrate my ubuntu 16.04 to mate version or should I install mate from usb stick?
<diogenes_> mate|8943, what do you mean by that?
<mate|8943> I have ubuntu 16
<mate|8943> .04 and I want the mate version
<mate|8943> the thing is I haven't flashed on the usb the mate version
<mate|8943> but the regular version from ubuntu website
<mate|8943> is there a way to move from ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS to mate version?
<mate|8943> without burning a usb and redoing the whole installation?
<diogenes_> mate|8943, ubuntu and ubuntu-mate are two different things
<diogenes_> ubuntu is made my canonical whereas ubuntu-mate is based on ubuntu and is a result of other community effort
<diogenes_> what do you need to do, is to install mate desktop environment
<diogenes_> mate|8943, here is how you do this: https://www.tecmint.com/install-mate-desktop-in-ubuntu-fedora/
<mate|8943> Thank you :)
<diogenes_> yw
<ouroumov_> diogenes_, fyi he could've typed "sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop" and have basically an Ubuntu MATE install.
<diogenes_> ouroumov_, sorry I'm not that familiar with ubuntu things :)
<ouroumov_> diogenes_, no problem, also just so you know, Ubuntu MATE is made by canonical too, the canonical infrastructure is the one that's producing the Ubuntu MATE disk images.
<diogenes_> oh cool
<PythonZ> Hi guys
<PythonZ> Any one can help me ?
<linda> I am trying to update the bios in my dell dimension desktop using a flash drive i reboot and I don't see the bios come up
<linda> Can Ubuntu mate 16.04 do this
<linda> Dell Dimension 3100 64 bit
<deepaknayan> may i get some links from where i could learn some linux things
<diogenes_> deepaknayan, somelinuxthings.com :)
<deepaknayan> thanks diogenes_
<deepaknayan> let me surf that
<diogenes_> deepaknayan, if seriously then you should be more specific
<deepaknayan> i have used linux previously but was panicked to get it working with some of the drivers
<deepaknayan> maybe knowledge of command line would help
<diogenes_> deepaknayan, you have to take one thing at a time, for instance, if right now you're having troubles with drivers, then you should search for driver related stuff etc.
<deepaknayan> it was in the past with debian
<deepaknayan> somehow i managed to solve it
<deepaknayan> just now i have installed ubuntu mate on my laptop and was looking forward into it
<diogenes_> there's almost no need in terminal commands
<diogenes_> all the work is done just by clicking
<deepaknayan> ok thanks
<nitflem> #ubuntu-mate
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-01
<jose__> hello??
<jose__> hola
<jose__> necesito ayuda
<sigurdson> Hiya, i was just wondering if there is a seagate dashboard 2.0 app for linux? For a slim BUP drive
<TechTom> Hello, is it possible to use GParted to copy / paste or move my current ubuntu partition to an empty partition that is before it in the partition list?   I want to expand my linux partition but can't seem to expand it to the empty partition that comes before it. Thanks/
<swift110> hey all
<diogenes_> hi you
<swift110> how are you diogenes_
<diogenes_> swift110, pretty good thx hru?
<swift110> diogenes_, I'm good
<moy_> Anyone have a second to field a question with regards to a systemd-coredump?
<moy_> My second computer is running arch linux with mate as the desktop environment.  “Journalctl -p 3 -xb” gave me an output stating: “Process 868 (mate-power-mana) of user 1000 dumped core.”  Then says this usually indicates a programming error in the crashing program and should be reported to its vendor as a bug.  Is this something I can fix? Should I send this to the mate team? Curious… sorry if this is the wrong place
<moy_>  to ask.  Just figured bc it was in regards to the mate power manager I would ask here first.
<CreateChange2> is there an official release date for mate 17.10?
<CreateChange2> or an approximate release date for when 18.04 might come out? resurrecting an old laptop for my father and I want to plan accordingly
